# Tremor de Terra a 16km de Ponferrada



## ABatalha (10 Jun 2006 às 12:15)

Imagem em anexo:


----------



## Minho (10 Jun 2006 às 13:32)

Então o pessoal não dá feed-back?   
O pessoal na cidade nos andares mais altos deve ter sentido bem...


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2006 às 15:14)

Eu não senti nada  
Esta noite os cães estiveram muito barulhentos, mas nem deve ter nada a ver com o sismo.


----------



## Luis França (10 Jun 2006 às 15:40)

*Outro sismo em Portugal - 4.1 mb - 10:56:54.9 UTC*

E contamos com outro, hoje, às 10:56 UTC na nossa costa. Isto hoje promete, não há mau tempo mas há dança ....

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Images/ALERTFUSION/20060610-105654.jpg

http://www.ign.es/ign/es/IGN/InfoSis_InfoUltimaHora.jsp

http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php

  14:23:19.7	  37.01 	N   13.61 W  	62	mb	3.3	 NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN
  13:17:21.8	  23.78 	S  179.94 E  	500	mb	4.8	 SOUTH OF FIJI ISLANDS
  13:15:43.9	  36.54 	N    9.60 W  	90	mb	2.2	 WEST OF GIBRALTAR
  10:56:54.9	  37.41 	N   12.77 W  	154	mb	4.1	 NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN
  08:53:00.0	  43.10 	N    0.56 W  	2	ML	3.2	 PYRENEES
  06:18:44.2	  42.42 	N    6.47 W  	10	ML	4.7	 SPAIN

Reparem na "coincidência" das ilhas Fiji e Tonga em relação a hoje (tal como tinha já apontado). O horário quase que coincidiu.

E o sol continua a brilhar pelos lados do Guincho. E a água do mar continua morna.


----------



## Fil (10 Jun 2006 às 16:59)

Também não senti nada, a essa hora estava eu a meio do sono


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 22:44)

Segundo informações passadas em rodapé no Jornal da Noite da SIC, o sismo foi mais sentido em zonas rurais do que na cidade.


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jun 2006 às 12:10)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Segundo informações passadas em rodapé no Jornal da Noite da SIC, o sismo foi mais sentido em zonas rurais do que na cidade.



Estes sismos só servem para com. social andar entretido!! Se bem que neste momento só dá futebol....


----------



## Luis França (11 Jun 2006 às 16:16)

*Ainda por causa do sismo d'ontem*

No campo ou na cidade tanto faz, já que o epicentro foi em Espanha (4.7) e como as ondas sísmicas se propagam a 360º (em termos de ser sentido pelos indígenas) era lógica que em Portugal tb se sentisse. Quanto a mim, foi uma notícia assimassim (os meus vizinhos acharam q o sismo foi cá - é o papel dos media "confundir, baralhar e dar de novo" cá pelos nossos lados, como já tinha comentado há uns dias). Já era prevísivel que isso acontecesse .... só foi pena que não tivessem falado dos que vieram a seguir.


----------



## Seringador (15 Jun 2006 às 01:15)

E já repararam na actividade no Alaska, deveras impressionante 
Parece que a terra está furiosa 
Peço desculpa pelo tamanho do posta mas, é para ver as ocorrências de hoje pq tem sido desde a última semana!!
Podem ver a discussão no link:
http://theweatheroutlook.com/twocommunity/forums/3/28607/ShowThread.aspx#28607

AP 2.7  2006/06/14 22:06:57 51.868 178.246 20.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.4  2006/06/14 21:20:42 52.183 -170.335 1.0 FOX ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.5  2006/06/14 20:29:41 63.477 -147.427 1.0 CENTRAL ALASKA 
MAP 3.5  2006/06/14 20:28:51 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.7  2006/06/14 20:26:35 51.731 176.962 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.2  2006/06/14 20:21:18 51.731 176.962 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.4  2006/06/14 20:16:34 51.936 177.106 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.3  2006/06/14 19:25:21 51.625 176.810 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.5  2006/06/14 19:20:27 63.631 -147.638 10.0 CENTRAL ALASKA 
MAP 3.0  2006/06/14 19:12:26 51.768 178.252 15.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.9  2006/06/14 18:55:53 51.542 177.300 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.7  2006/06/14 18:53:34 51.768 178.252 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.5  2006/06/14 18:48:30 51.864 178.084 20.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.8  2006/06/14 18:34:21 51.764 178.091 20.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.5  2006/06/14 17:47:45 39.406 -123.292 1.9 NORTHERN CALIFORNIA 
MAP 2.7  2006/06/14 17:35:59 35.538 -117.772 19.2 SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA 
MAP 4.3  2006/06/14 17:25:05 50.951 176.507 15.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.1  2006/06/14 17:12:17 51.836 177.114 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.8  2006/06/14 17:00:40 59.469 -152.855 1.0 SOUTHERN ALASKA 
MAP 2.7  2006/06/14 17:00:27 51.864 178.084 20.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.7  2006/06/14 16:38:28 51.875 178.570 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.9  2006/06/14 16:21:18 51.768 178.252 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.9  2006/06/14 16:05:33 51.936 177.106 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.3  2006/06/14 15:51:34 52.035 177.097 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.9  2006/06/14 15:40:32 51.660 177.936 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.3  2006/06/14 15:26:57 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.4  2006/06/14 15:15:51 51.825 176.791 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.3  2006/06/14 15:08:57 51.764 178.091 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.7  2006/06/14 14:53:43 51.868 178.246 20.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.1  2006/06/14 14:43:58 52.035 177.097 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.8  2006/06/14 14:24:55 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.1  2006/06/14 14:12:35 51.847 176.864 27.3 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.2  2006/06/14 13:51:26 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.5  2006/06/14 13:46:43 51.930 176.944 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.3  2006/06/14 13:38:54 51.751 177.607 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.1  2006/06/14 13:24:46 50.162 -173.376 90.0 ANDREANOF ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN IS., ALASKA 
MAP 3.9  2006/06/14 13:20:02 51.631 176.970 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.8  2006/06/14 13:16:11 51.768 178.252 15.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.3  2006/06/14 13:03:18 51.875 178.570 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.5  2006/06/14 12:52:50 51.525 176.819 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.3  2006/06/14 12:52:15 35.941 -120.488 11.2 CENTRAL CALIFORNIA 
MAP 3.4  2006/06/14 12:46:42 51.936 177.106 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.2  2006/06/14 12:37:13 51.864 178.084 20.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.8  2006/06/14 12:33:05 52.235 177.079 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.5  2006/06/14 12:24:56 51.846 177.437 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.6  2006/06/14 12:20:53 51.936 177.106 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.9  2006/06/14 12:03:01 51.936 177.106 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.6  2006/06/14 11:21:40 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.9  2006/06/14 11:17:13 51.860 177.923 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.4  2006/06/14 11:12:13 51.936 177.106 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.4  2006/06/14 11:10:46 51.930 176.944 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.4  2006/06/14 11:02:20 51.936 177.106 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.7  2006/06/14 10:40:12 51.930 176.944 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.3  2006/06/14 10:29:48 22.385 142.942 176.5 VOLCANO ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP 3.2  2006/06/14 10:28:20 51.886 175.811 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.5  2006/06/14 10:20:17 51.731 176.962 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.3  2006/06/14 10:02:01 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.6  2006/06/14 09:29:31 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.6  2006/06/14 09:20:21 51.768 178.252 15.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.7  2006/06/14 09:18:51 51.672 178.419 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.9  2006/06/14 08:42:56 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.7  2006/06/14 08:30:56 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.4  2006/06/14 08:23:15 51.936 177.106 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.6  2006/06/14 08:18:01 51.761 176.985 29.1 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.3  2006/06/14 08:05:40 51.930 176.944 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.6  2006/06/14 07:58:15 51.941 177.268 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 2.9  2006/06/14 07:36:29 51.772 178.414 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.7  2006/06/14 07:32:26 51.492 177.068 15.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.3  2006/06/14 07:30:21 51.936 177.106 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.6  2006/06/14 07:28:08 51.836 177.114 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.3  2006/06/14 07:25:51 59.825 -154.696 180.0 SOUTHERN ALASKA 
MAP 5.2  2006/06/14 07:24:07 2.683 94.368 29.3 OFF THE WEST COAST OF NORTHERN SUMATRA 
MAP 2.7  2006/06/14 07:20:18 52.035 177.097 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.0  2006/06/14 07:15:57 51.731 176.962 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.5  2006/06/14 07:06:16 51.687 176.742 15.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.4  2006/06/14 07:01:05 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.2  2006/06/14 07:00:12 51.864 178.084 20.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.1  2006/06/14 06:56:34 51.775 178.575 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.0  2006/06/14 06:51:32 51.830 176.953 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.4  2006/06/14 06:47:55 52.035 177.097 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.8  2006/06/14 06:38:26 51.936 177.106 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.8  2006/06/14 06:33:55 51.948 177.153 77.1 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.6  2006/06/14 06:32:36 51.865 177.614 15.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.4  2006/06/14 06:25:17 51.492 177.068 15.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.5  2006/06/14 06:21:11 52.030 176.935 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.5  2006/06/14 05:54:44 51.731 176.962 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.0  2006/06/14 05:48:21 51.772 178.414 15.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.1  2006/06/14 05:42:30 51.864 178.084 25.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.2  2006/06/14 05:33:37 51.936 177.106 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.4  2006/06/14 05:26:40 51.700 177.088 10.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.6  2006/06/14 05:18:05 52.035 177.097 5.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.7  2006/06/14 05:14:32 51.930 176.944 1.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 3.2  2006/06/14 05:10:02 51.775 178.575 25.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 6.1  2006/06/14 04:46:42 51.970 177.126 30.6 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.7  2006/06/14 04:35:05 51.822 176.908 35.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 4.7  2006/06/14 04:34:59 50.951 176.507 50.0 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP 6.3  2006/06/14 04:18:46 51.893 177.121 37.1 RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 01:29)

Essa zona das Aleutean Islands é muito vulcânica... fica no limite norte do anel de fogo


----------



## Minho (22 Jun 2006 às 00:36)

*Sismo no Algarve*

Pois novamente outro sismo... desta vez magnitude 4.5 a 170 km do Cabo de S. Vicente. Segundo o IM este sismo foi sentido no Algarve com intensidade III.
O Banco de Gorringe e Josephine andam muito inquetos


----------

